#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > The FaaDoOEngineers REQUEST Section >  >  Mechanical e-books required

## savith

hey guys i need the e-book of 
Amitabha Ghosh and Ashok Kumar Mallik, Theory of Mechanisms and Machines,
V Raghavan: Elements of Materials Science and Engineering
Shames, Mechanics of Fluids.





  Similar Threads: Books Required books by foreign authors for mechanical engineering: suggestion required E-books in pdf required Books required E-Books Required..?

----------


## sreekanthzipsy

http://www.faadooengineers.com/forums/70-mechanical-engineering-ebooks-download-mechanical-engineering-notes

for machanical books search in here........

----------

